# Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007



## smoker (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Foris,
ich bin neu hier bei euch und habe gleich ein ganz großes Problem.

In 2007 hatte ich durch einen Einwahlfehler (im Passwort vertippt) ein riesen Problem mit easysurf, CallandoNet und dann natürlich mit Flashnet. Die drei hingen damals zusammen.
Der Rechnung damals habe ich widersprochen, danach kam Post vom Amtsgericht. Dagegen hatte ich auch Widerspruch eingelegt.
Jetzt kam Post von dem netten RA Bussek übers Amtsgericht mit Forderung.

Da mir leider die gespeicherten AGB s von Flashnet verloren gegangen sind habe ich nun im Netz versucht noch an die AGB s und an die Tarife von 2007 heran zu kommen. Flashnet verlangt von mir einen Minuten Preis von 2,60 Euros. Und ich weiß dass der Preis auf dem Tarifblatt damals um die 1.50 Euro war.
Hat vielleicht hier jemand die Tarife von 2007 abgespeichert. Ich wäre so dankbar dafür.
Ich versuche jetzt in diversen Foren an die damaligen Infos ran zu kommen. Also bitte nicht wundern.
Ich danke euch schon einmal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

callando verkauft IbC-Einwahlnummern an Flashnet - teltarif.de News



> Die Einwahlnummern werden künftig auf der Anbieterseite von Flashnet geführt, dort sollten sich die Nutzer in den kommenden Tagen auch über die aktuellen Minutenpreise fürs Surfen über die Analog- oder ISDN-Leitung informieren.




http://www.teltarif.de/a/flashnet/

http://www.flashnet.de/index.php?s=tarife_alt

Teile mir bitte per PN mit, welchen exakten Zeitraum Du brauchst, ich habe dazu zufällig einige Sachen gespeichert und kann Dir gerne zeigen, wo man das findet.


----------



## smoker (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

Aka-Aka
du hast Post.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

teltarif.de - Informationen zum Telekommunikationsanbieter Flashnet



> Es können deutliche Mehrkosten entstehen, wenn der Benutzername auf einen der Alttarife fällt. Ist eine Zuordnung aufgrund des falschen oder unvollständigen Benutzernamens nicht möglich, werden pro Minute 1,49 Cent im Minutentakt abgerechnet.



wende Dich evtl., mal an Teltarif (B*B*), der kennt sich mit diesem Dschungel besser aus...

seine Mailadresse steht unter diesem Beitrag
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw47/s23936.html


----------



## smoker (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

Danke für den Tip.
Ich habe an BB eine Mail geschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

Lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...-internet-by-call-tarife-klageruecknahme.html


----------



## smoker (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

Danke Gast für den Link.
Ist ja interessant. Ich habe schon vieles über Callando gelesen. Ich versteh nicht dass so jemandem der Laden nicht dicht gemacht wird.

Ich werde morgen versuchen eine Rechtsberatung zu bekommen. Bin leider fast Mittellos. Und Die Widerspruchsfrist beim Amtsgericht habe ich schon versäumt.
War zwar nicht meine Schuld aber knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.

Ich denke darüber nach es auf einen Prozess ankommen zu lassen.
Ich finde das Geschäftsgebahren richtig unterirdisch.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch B*B* und ich komme noch an die AGB s von Callando aus 2007 ran.
Mein Eintreiber war erst Nexnet und jetzt dieser RA.
Wenn noch jemand einen Tip hat dann bitte hier herein damit.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*

Melde Dich sofort beim Gericht  und zeige Verteidigungsbereitschaft an, beantrage (falls schriftliches Verfahren angeordnet wurde) nicht ohne mündliche Verhandlung zu entscheiden.
Und schnell zum Anwalt.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Callando Geschädigt, suche dringend Tarife von 2007*



smoker schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht dass so jemandem der Laden nicht dicht gemacht wird.


Wie denn, wenn er längst schon "zu" ist.


----------

